# Spooky Town 2019



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

The 2019 Spooky Town has some discussion on the thread "Collecting to Create Halloween Displays - Not Just the Boney Bunch ". I talked about the 2019 collection and its availability. Check out that thread. I believe the post is dated 3/30/19.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for starting the ST thread, BillyBones! Here's a few more pics too...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been drooling over the new lineup for a while now. I keep changing my mind about what I want. So hard to decide when you don't have room for everything. I think I'm most excited about Graveyard Party, although that one will probably be the most expensive this year. Once I saw the video of it in action it really won my heart (I'll try to post a link to the video below.) So many details and action! It reminds me of the older Lemax pieces that were offered in earlier years. I also like the Ghouly Grocer for my "town" section. And I think I'll have to buy Spooky Winner for my residential area. Another house for the TOTers to visit! And anybody with a carnival theme will love the Tilt-n-Hurl. I know Doug (ThisDougsforYou on the Forum) will love all the pumpkin farm pieces this year. I think Lemax did a great job of offering something for everybody this time around. Can't wait to see these in person!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I wish I had space for more, in fact I have to trim back. This is the year to downsize to what I have room for then get rid of the rest. So upload those pix and videos of your village so I can see what I'm missing


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I gotta say that at the least the music is better on this year's Graveyard Party than it has been on some of the other buildings in years past. Some of those older, repetitive soundtracks could drive one to drink.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

It is a change from the usual too much, and too loud. Hey Spookywolf when do you plan on setting up this year?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well sooner is always better than later, LOL, but I usually start when Michaels gets the new stuff in. If memory serves, that's usually around end July to early August. Once I see the new pieces in person and make those first purchases, I get bitten by the village bug and want to start my display. My dream is to someday have a designated spot where I could leave my village up year-round. I could do a lot more detail work on it if it was in a permanent location and I had more time to tinker with it throughout the year. I think you have a permanent setup, don't you BilllyBones? I remember you posted some pretty expansive display pics in years past. I don't know how you'd ever decide which ones to part with for a down-sizing. Do you have a favorite "I'll never part with that!" piece?


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Downsizing means getting rid of all the pieces like bases and platforms, over the years as the village got bigger I kept making new bases. So this year each house will have a forever base, everything left over goes. This is what I been working on, just waiting for some street lights (not Spooky Town) to finish it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> I think I'm most excited about Graveyard Party


That is so cool!.....I wish I had the money to buy one as a model to build a life size version.....Could you imagine THAT in your front yard....Oh if money were no object....ZR


----------



## Boo1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Love the Garden of Eaten one. Reminds me of Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

ZombieRaider said:


> That is so cool!.....I wish I had the money to buy one as a model to build a life size version.....Could you imagine THAT in your front yard....Oh if money were no object....ZR


I'm almost afraid to see how much they're going to charge for this one...eek! 



Boo1 said:


> Love the Garden of Eaten one. Reminds me of Little Shop of Horrors


I love that one too! I have Hemlock's nursery and the Spooktacular Boo-quets shop. That might look great parked next door!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking forward to only a couple building this year. Graveyard party being my favorite followed by spooky winner and the dogs in costume.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Made the first purchase of the year. This little guy had to join my town - I love Zero! He's tiny, so he'll fit in perfectly in the cemetery.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

This years line up is fantastic! I think this is the first time I've ever wanted 4, as in really really wanted to have them. I'm going to prioritize the haunted library and the Garden of Eaten for sure though. I love them!!!

These usually hit stores in June/July right, at Michael's? It seems like they come in super early every year.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh Spookywolf he's darling - where is he from? Looking over the this years line-up, I'm partial to the Library, and also like the clock. Can't wait to see them in person yeah seems like Micheal's tends to put them out after back-to-school, as does Menard's if you have one of those near you exlibrisnyx.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love this piece.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Oh Spookywolf he's darling - where is he from? Looking over the this years line-up, I'm partial to the Library, and also like the clock. Can't wait to see them in person yeah seems like Micheal's tends to put them out after back-to-school, as does Menard's if you have one of those near you exlibrisnyx.


Zero is a Dept 56 piece. The best price I found for him was on Amazon. I'm really excited for the Lemax pieces this year too. They have several I want. Can't wait til they release in stores so I can see them up close.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Can someone remind me if Michaels sells all the new Lemax products each year or just the "Michaels Exclusives" pieces? Looking on the Lemax site it looks like Graveyard Party and Spooky Winner are not listed as Michaels Exclusives.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Can someone remind me if Michaels sells all the new Lemax products each year or just the "Michaels Exclusives" pieces? Looking on the Lemax site it looks like Graveyard Party and Spooky Winner are not listed as Michaels Exclusives.


They will sell some non-exclusives but not many. usually its smaller pieces so I wouldnt count on the graveyard party.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have my eye on the Cuckoo clock.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just saw the clock on Michael's website. It is $130. I would definitely need a 50/60% coupon to buy that. Looks like most of the Lemax Spookytown for 2019 will be available July 19th. FIngers crossed.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone know of the best place to sell older pieces? Besides Ebay? I kinda went overboard a couple years ago being new to Spooky Town and bought quite a few buildings from various places, only to come to the conclusion that I just don’t have the space for it all. So I’ve decided that even though I love these pieces, this isn’t something that I can continue to collect, and will just have to admire everyone’s setups from afar. I might keep a couple of my favorites, but the rest has to go (as you all know, you need storage space for it all as well!)


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I did the same thing, leaving me with a few Lemax buildings that I know I won't use. Still thinking about what i want to do about that. I always buy from Ebay, but I am sure there are other sites you can sell them on. Hopefully you will get some good replys to your question.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m hoping I can find someone locally who might be interested in several. The problem as everyone knows who collects these pieces, they are very fragile and pieces break off easily. Heck, even the few pieces I’ve bought from Michaels online arrived broken. I know they can sometimes be easily fixed with a little glue, but still. The hassle of it all. It would be great if I didn’t have to ship them. Anyway, first things first though....I need to go through them all to make a list and take pics!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, the Lemax buildings are fragile. I would prefer to sell locally too. Have you ever checked out Offer up or Letgo? I think you can sell locally and have the buyer pick it up. Not sure, but check those sites out. I know someone that has sold some of her collectibles on Craigslist with the buyer picking the items up. Sounds like you have many buildings that you wish to sell. I wish you the best with that.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I must have the haunted library... and garden of eaten! Decisions, decisions!!

Those of you wanting to downsize your collections - where are you located?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yes, the Lemax buildings are fragile. I would prefer to sell locally too. Have you ever checked out Offer up or Letgo? I think you can sell locally and have the buyer pick it up. Not sure, but check those sites out. I know someone that has sold some of her collectibles on Craigslist with the buyer picking the items up. Sounds like you have many buildings that you wish to sell. I wish you the best with that.


I think I have around 30, but will keep under 5. There are a few that I just love and can appreciate outside of the whole collection aspect. I haven’t used Offer or Letgo, Bit o have heard of them. I guess I assumed they would be similar to Nextdoor. Not sure if you’ve used that app but I’ve been on there since the beginning and have sold and given away free all sorts of stuff and from my experience, people aren’t interested unless it’s dirt cheap. I’ve heard horror stories about Craigslist, so I never go on there! I might check out Facebook market or see if there are any buy/sell FB groups before resorting to EBay.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> I must have the haunted library... and garden of eaten! Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> Those of you wanting to downsize your collections - where are you located?



Charlotte, NC, if anyone’s in the area! ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh rats! I'm on the other coast!
I live in such a small community that Nextdoor isn't even a thing here (I looked) ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow that’s surprising! I would think the west coast would be up with all the latest technology (if you want to call it that). It’s actually a very useful site, beyond the selling capability. A lot of times I will save all of my online shopping boxes, bubble wrap, and packing paper until I have a bunch and then post for free on Nextdoor. Someone is always looking for moving boxes. It’s a great way to recycle!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have also heard of the Craigslist horror stories, that is what is keeping me away from buying/selling on that site. Although, the friend who sold/bought through them did not have any problems. Nonetheless, I steer clear of them. I have seen some items on Mercari, but their review are horrible. So, of course, I have not bought from them either. Has anyone on this forum bought from Mercari? If so, what was your experience?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Anytime you buy or sell with Craigslist or other similar sites, just make sure to meet in a public place. Most police stations now have an area where people can meet to do these types of transactions. 

As for Nextdoor, I assume bigger areas like Seattle and Portland have it. I live in a very small, rural area so I guess not enough people are interested in it. Probably because they all know each other already! I have only lived here about 2 years so I'm very much an "outsider".


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Last fall I went on a Mercari buying spree, buying some of the hard to find (or not finding at all) Rae Dunn mugs and other pottery pieces. I think I must’ve made at least 30 separate purchases, and out of that I had 2 items that arrived broken. All I did was send pics of the broken items and they refunded me. And then there was one seller that sent me a defective canister and tried to tell me I was a liar, but in the end Mercari refunded me once I shipped the item back (to which they sent me a prepaid label). Other than those few instances, which their customer service helped out with, my experiences on there were fine and really no different than EBay. In fact, with all the pottery I ordered I’m surprised I didn’t have more that was broken during shipping, but I found that most of the Rae Dunn sellers are experienced and would pack their items up like a Fort Knox. I would buy on there again for sure!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - Thank you so much for sharing your Mercari experience. I think I might just give them a chance and order a couple of items that I have been watching. 

Ladyfrog - You are right - you have to meet in a public place. I believe that is what my friend did when she bought/sold on Craigslist. You have to be safe.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have any pirate pieces or figures?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t think so. I only have buildings and I can’t think off the top of my head what buildings out there were pirate themed. I won’t know for sure until I go thru what I have though! I’ll post a list here once I’ve had a chance to do that.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t think so. I only have buildings and I can’t think off the top of my head what buildings out there were pirate themed. I won’t know for sure until I go thru what I have though! I’ll post a list here once I’ve had a chance to do that.


Let me know if you have Lemax Hemlock's Nursery.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I would be interested in a list of what you have, too!


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

I will try to get these from Michaels..

Graveyard Party
Spooky Winner
Pick Me Pumpkin Wagon
Garden of Eaten Worker
Pumpkin Haul Countdown


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

VillageDisplays2018 said:


> Let me know if you have Lemax Hemlock's Nursery.


I’m pretty sure I have a building that has a Venus fly trap in the front inside a glass room but I’m not sure if it’s Hemlock’s Nursery. I tried to do a quick search online but apparently trying to find a list of all the older buildings is easier said than done!


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m pretty sure I have a building that has a Venus fly trap in the front inside a glass room but I’m not sure if it’s Hemlock’s Nursery. I tried to do a quick search online but apparently trying to find a list of all the older buildings is easier said than done!


Besides the Hemlocks Nursery, I know of this other one..(which I would be interested in also)


Grisleys Green House









https://www.lemaxcollection.com/retired/spooky-town/sights-sounds/grisley-s-greenhouse-05002


Hemlocks Nursury









https://www.lemaxcollection.com/retired/spooky-town/hemlock-s-nursery-45661


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nope, not that one either. They apparently made quite a few with Venus flytraps! After doing some more digging, the one I have is Spooktacular Boo-quets.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

ITS HERE!! Just left the Joliet il store and it was almost all set up!


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Well...i did it. AC Moore has a 60% off today only and i just saw it at 8:30 when they close at 9.... so i drove...a little fast to Michaels and picked up the tilt and hurl.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@crazyhalloweenguy - Me too!!! Great coupon, I couldn't resist.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I really love the tilt and hurl. All of the pumpkins come off of the platform for storage and they will not break off which is great. It does have some noise to it but it seems to be pretty complex and with all the music and noise from other pieces it wont be a problem


----------



## hiyaimalyssa (Jul 16, 2019)

I recently ordered 2 pieces - Tilt N Hurl and Garden of Eaten. I should be getting them in 3 days (Monday) and will try to post some pictures!! Super excited.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nope, not that one either. They apparently made quite a few with Venus flytraps! After doing some more digging, the one I have is Spooktacular Boo-quets.


Thanks for looking. It would be nice if there was some type of Spooky Town history with all buildings shown, wonder how many other pieces I might be missing out on.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> ITS HERE!! Just left the Joliet il store and it was almost all set up!
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the hi-res images. I just acquired a Hemlocks Nursery but seeing that Garden of Eaten, I have to get that too. That green really pops.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Just ordered the Graveyard party using the 60% off online. Used a 55% off and picked up the Halloween house in store.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Godcrusher said:


> Just ordered the Graveyard party using the 60% off online. Used a 55% off and picked up the Halloween house in store.


How did you use 60% off online? At Michaels?


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Aww man, there was an acmoore 60% off coupon but my local Micheals haven't put out their Spooky Town stock yet.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

You can either order online or even call them. They take the coupons over the phone.


----------



## hiyaimalyssa (Jul 16, 2019)

Here they are!! I am beyond happy. I was worried at first that the Tilt-N-Hurl wasn't working, but it does now! They are completely worth it. 
I personally enjoy how fast the Tilt-N-Hurl goes as well, and I appreciate how you can change the music volume. I think the Garden of Eaten is my favorite so far  It is just so cool! 

I hope everyone else enjoys their picks as much as I do. Can't wait for Fall and to see them all together!


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Godcrusher said:


> You can either order online or even call them. They take the coupons over the phone.


What code did you put in on Michaels website?


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

hiyaimalyssa said:


> Here they are!! I am beyond happy. I was worried at first that the Tilt-N-Hurl wasn't working, but it does now! They are completely worth it.
> I personally enjoy how fast the Tilt-N-Hurl goes as well, and I appreciate how you can change the music volume. I think the Garden of Eaten is my favorite so far  It is just so cool!
> 
> I hope everyone else enjoys their picks as much as I do. Can't wait for Fall and to see them all together!


Thanks for the pics. I'm starting to like the Garden of Eaten even more than Hemlocks Nursery. My Eaten should be here Thursday.


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

hiyaimalyssa said:


> Here they are!! I am beyond happy. I was worried at first that the Tilt-N-Hurl wasn't working, but it does now! They are completely worth it.
> I personally enjoy how fast the Tilt-N-Hurl goes as well, and I appreciate how you can change the music volume. I think the Garden of Eaten is my favorite so far  It is just so cool!
> 
> I hope everyone else enjoys their picks as much as I do. Can't wait for Fall and to see them all together!


Those look great! Can't wait to get the Tlit-N-Hurl for myself.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Graveyard party is amazing in person. Im not going all out this year as space is limited. I think IM just going to do a trick r treat lane and graveyard. Still going to be about 4x8.


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Got my Tilt-N-Hurl a few days ago and I noticed one of the lights on the strands between the poles is out. A little bit bummed, but I think it really fits how fair rides actually are lol


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

HalloweenVamp said:


> Got my Tilt-N-Hurl a few days ago and I noticed one of the lights on the strands between the poles is out. A little bit bummed, but I think it really fits how fair rides actually are lol


That's true....lol


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Aww crud. Michaels has already discounted the Spooky Town items so now the 50% and 60% off coupons won't apply to them anymore.


----------

